# Right out of the can, man! Gen. Fin. Enduro Water-based Lacquer get's my approval.



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

Right out of the can, man.
I use General Finishes Enduro water-based Lacquer - I've used regular Lacquer forever, until I tried this…Non-flammable, low odor, VOC-compliant…I spray it in my basement, 15' from the furnace…cleans up with soap and water…did I state, NON FLAMMABLE! I challenge anyone to tell the difference between two boards sprayed both reg. Lacquer, and THIS water-based…there is absolutely NO difference, if anything, the water-based has a more pleasant sheen, perfect!
I took over a account for a company that sells Weather Instr. I am making the panels they mount to…They had alot of stock leftover from the supplier that used standard lacquer, they were concerned that the new (water-based lacquer spraying), would look different than the stock they had, I used the water-based on mine and they cannot see a difference…again, they like the new look of my system, BETTER! Nice…check it out.


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

There is a cross-linker that an be added for additional chemical and water resistance, if needed for problem application areas. But it is has lacquer thinner resistance and fingernail polish remover resistance, by it's self.
It dries super-fast, too.


----------

